# DEER HIDE DONATIONS



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Anyone know of anywhere in the Fargo/Moorhead area that is still accepting donations of deer hides? Please reply or private message me or my dad, 155MM.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

What do they do with the hides you turn in? Just curious...


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Places like Habitat for Humanity take them, and they make them into deerskin coats, gloves, etc. Last year, we took our deerskins down to the cities and gave them to a relative, and she took them to Wisconsin, to a place where she got a deerskin coat made. Usually places like Cabelas and Gander Mtn. have a bin for them on the side of their buildings.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Too late in the year now. Most places stop around Christmas.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Alright, thanks for replying, we'll probably just bring the hides down to the cities.


----------

